

Things Every Computer User Needs To Know - TallGuyShort

For a long time I've wished there was a simple guide to online security for people who really needed one, but really didn't care. This is my attempt. I'm posting it here to see if anyone has any feedback or recommendations they'd like to see included, and just to share it if you feel the need.<p>http://mackrory.posterous.com/5-things-every-computer-user-needs-to-know
======
mathgladiator
These can also be seen as opportunities to sell a normal person something
(software or a service).

Imagine a service as follows:

As Geekz, we know your privacy is important. So we provide security monitoring
services to protect you. (i.e. we provide a DNS server and go through each one
and determine if legitimate and install Norton blah-blah to protect you); we
also know that your software is important, so we have a CD vault and will be
able to remotely install or fix software as you have problems. We also know
your passwords are you life, so we provide a web centric password vault that
you have access to any time either by the internet or by phone.

If you have a good enough salesman, then you can sell it.

------
TallGuyShort
Clickable link: [http://mackrory.posterous.com/5-things-every-computer-
user-n...](http://mackrory.posterous.com/5-things-every-computer-user-needs-
to-know)

